# Post A Pic Of Your Toyota



## Henry33 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just wondering while reading the Ford thread that it will be nice to see also the Toyota's you are running:car:

to start here is mine


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

well its kind of a toyota .....on steroids :devil: lol


----------



## Jeroen Brink (May 3, 2011)

Well OK...it is not my Toyota. The car is my father's pride and joy.










Jeroen


----------



## Henry33 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeroen Brink said:


> Well OK...it is not my Toyota. The car is my father's pride and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely is it 1.8 ?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

not mine but two from some ive worked on

auris detail was posted up yesterday in showroom










and one from a rather special mr2 i detailed a while ago


----------



## Henry33 (Jun 8, 2011)

the mr2 is beautiful


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Henry33 said:


> the mr2 is beautiful


cheers

i mate of mine owns it
its a bit of a sleeper,really packing some serious power,now on split rims as well,heres a few more


----------



## Jeroen Brink (May 3, 2011)

@Henry23

Yes, it is a 1.8 TS!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

My old baby  miss that car a lot! It was great fun to drive and was mint for a 1995...Quick too reved to 8300 rpm done 60km in 1st and was only a 1.6 but had 20 valves 

would buy it back today if i had the funds :wall:





































Had a VERY rare interior for the car


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

My Celica GT Four ST205... first proper clean after I bought it. Not given her a clean in yonks :O


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are some of my old Toyota's

MR2 G-Limited (Import)










Supra 3.0i NA - Manual


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

My Previa T Spirit D4D just before I collected it


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/par96/supe001.jpg


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Mister Sheen (Aug 1, 2006)

Here we go ......


----------



## Henry33 (Jun 8, 2011)

wow what a beautiful cars  
love the supra from Mister Sheen


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

i ove Toyota's, ive not had any other make since i had my first MK1 MR2 many years ago. Since then ive had numerous MR2's and Gen 6 Celica, a Corrolla G6 and my current car is a Gen 7 Celica which i absolutely love!

Heres my Gen 7 Celica when i bought it









And after lots of polishing and cleaning sessions


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Here is my 1999 Toyota 2.0 diesel. Drived 375000km.
At the moment there are Carlack NSC+Colly476s x 2
Soon I will put all over again but this time: NSC+LLS x 2.:thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a couple of my MR2


----------



## davidmusgrove (Sep 30, 2008)

My MR2 Turbo. Sorry the picture isnt that good as its from my phone!.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad's Toyota Avensis 2.2 d4-d executive:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

That's my Aygo (2006)


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

my old MR2




























My gen 6 celica SR




























Gen 6 Celica GT



















My current gen 6 GT (Can you tell I like these cars?)


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My GlanzaV:










And a few of my friends toyota's 










Stuart's Blitz powered ST205 GT4:









Tommy's 380BHP Carlos Sainz ST185 GT4:









Paul's [RIP] 486BHP ST205 GT4:

















Scott's ST205 GT4:









Stuarts old Ex-Fensport 660BHP GT4:









Wiggy's ST165 GT4:


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

my supra


----------



## johnnyboy5 (May 21, 2008)

mine


----------



## MarvinHC (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

pics of my supra and my old mr2 along side my brothers supra(the reason why i got one),


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

My old 2008 Auris 1.6 T3 before I part-ex'd it:









My current 2010 Auris 1.33 TR. I've had it since March this year:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

My Old Lexus


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

My old Yaris



















Forgot to say...with added boost


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

RobH69 said:


>


Wicked !!.....................................:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ agree, that's really stunning!


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

^^AE86(?) is awesome, dude!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

RobH69 said:


>


Thats Gorgeous!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

heres a few of my old toyotas 

This was my first ever car a 1983 rwd starlet









then got this 1986 starlet ep70 fwd









then got this 1983 rwd starlet

























2001 corolla 1.4









this is my current daily driver a corolla sr 1.6 vvti with 75000miles


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

Few pics of the Avensis quite old but the only decent ones I have




























More recent










Currently waiting to be used


----------



## Lurch22b (Feb 5, 2013)

My ST205 GT Four daily driver with 172000 on the clock. Looks like the rear quarter's been painted but not in bad nick tbh


----------



## wmb67 (Sep 26, 2009)

2009 Tacoma (US) 28,000 miles


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Maru 123 (Feb 16, 2009)

My Toyota LC95 Prado 2002' 300 000km on clock 

sometimes dirty, sometimes clean :detailer:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

maru 123 im liking the off road pics fella.
good to see a 4x4 being used for what it was made for.


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

More retro Toyota action:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Matty_L said:


> My old Yaris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow noice.

Spec? Figures?
Mini charger?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)




----------



## isgti (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are my two Corollas.


----------



## rcdean (May 16, 2011)

My Celica ST205 import.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## W17GLE (Jul 25, 2008)

My daily run about


----------



## scullionm4 (Nov 17, 2017)

Henry33 said:


> Just wondering while reading the Ford thread that it will be nice to see also the Toyota's you are running:car:
> 
> to start here is mine


My Toyota Rav. Still lookimg good at 12 years old.





































Sent from my LG-M200 using Tapatalk


----------

